# Neue Schaltung Trek MT60



## gmoeller (25. April 2011)

Hallo,

unsere Tochter fährt ein gebrauchtes Trek MT60. Das Rad ist soweit okay, nur die Schaltung ist ziemlich mau (6 Gang Suntour XCM mit Drehgriff) - der Gripshift ist sehr schwergängig und ein Reinigen und "schmieren" des Schaltzugs brachten nur minimale Verbesserungen.

Die Idee ist jetzt, diese 6 Gang Suntour-Combo durch ein SRAM X.3 zu ersetzen, ebenfalls mit Drehgriffschaltung. Diese gibt es aber nur als7/8-fach, wie mir scheint.
Drehschaltgriffe mit 6-fach gibt es aber (SRAM MRX Comp).

Meine Frage: Kann ich einen 6fach Griff mit einer X.3 kombinieren, d.h. diese auf 6 Gängen nutzen?

Oder wäre die Alternative nur ein kompletter Tausch von Ritzelpaket, Schaltwerk und Kette?

Danke für Eure Antworten!

G.


----------



## midige (26. April 2011)

Hallo,

X.3 ist ESP und nicht mit Shimano-kompatiblen Hebeln/ Griffen zu nutzen, weil der Schaltzug den doppelten Weg wie bei Shimano macht.
MRX sind meines Wissens für Shimano, also beim Kauf nachfragen.

Du kannst aber die 7/8- fach Griffe nehmen, die Schaltschritte sind gleich, der Griff läßt sich dann nicht weiterdrehen, weil das Schaltwerk am  Anschlag ist.

ESP ist grundsätzlich eine gute Wahl, weil die Schaltung weniger empfindlich auf die Zugspannung reagiert.

Grüße

Michael

Edith ergänzt: Das Suntour Schaltwerk ist doch shimano- kompatibel, läßt sich daher mit den leichtgängigen Shimano- Revoshift Drehgriffen kombinieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gmoeller (28. April 2011)

Hallo Midige,

danke für Deine Antwort.

Dann werde ich erstmal den Revoshift Griff probieren.

G


----------



## markus964 (28. April 2011)

Hallo G,

Ich habe zu Weihnachten unserem Sohn ein Cube200 umgebaut. Davon ist jetzt die komplette Schaltung über. D.h. die Revoshift 7-speed, das Tourney Schaltwerk und der Megadrive Schraubkranz mit 13-34 Zähnen und die KMC Kette.
Hier sind ein paar Fotos (leider keine guten) der Teile vor dem Umbau:
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/36453

Und hier vom Rad nach dem Umbau mit DuraAce Schaltwerk, das nicht mit dem 34er Schraubkranz harmoniert, daher kam dann auch ein neuer Schraubkranz (direkt 8-fach) und somit dann auch eine neue Kette und ein neuer Drehgriffschalter:
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/u/196867 

Falls Du Interesse an den Teilen haben solltest, melde Dich einfach per PN.

Ansonsten schon einmal viel Spaß beim Umbau.
Markus


----------



## gmoeller (29. April 2011)

Markus964,

danke für das Angebot! Schönes Rad, das Cube.

Ich probiere es erstmal mit dem Revoshift Griff, evtl. komme ich gerne auf Dein Angebot mit den Teile zurück.

G


----------

